# So....New 30k Mini-Game from GW?



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmmmmm....

If they are devoid of chapter markings as the sprues revealed so far suggest, this could be a pretty swanky way to make a 30k army.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

BoLS says something about it being IF vs IW. Battle of Phall but who knows. If they don't have chapter markings, not sure how that would be possible. Plus those two factions are basically two sides of the same time, especially pre/during heresy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you checked out the sprues? If this is legit then there's nothing unique about these models aside from what transfer you apply to the shoulder.

The game itself is almost inconsequential to my desire for less expensive, plastic, and more accessible Heresy-era models without resorting to Chinese knockoff manufacturers. That being said, it could be cool if it is what it's rumoured to be. I just hope it's not "players 1+" like the Assassins game was. I used to love goading my older sister through sheer attrition of will into games of Space Hulk when 2nd edition came out.

Fuckin' classic right there.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I've seen the sprues and honestly, it didn't really even look like two different armies. Just one big one.

Game or not, the models will be coveted and pretty cool if you ask me. I already have plants to death-guard mine up, and make some ancient Plague Marines still wearing their heresy era armor, albeit a bit decayed and gritty.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> I've seen the sprues and honestly, it didn't really even look like two different armies. Just one big one.


I think this is they key. GW is releasing a game that can be played on its own, used as an add-on to any existing army, or used as the start of a new army.

Either way I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Be pretty nifty if that's genuine


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> I think this is they key. GW is releasing a game that can be played on its own, used as an add-on to any existing army, or used as the start of a new army.
> 
> Either way I like what I've seen so far.


I like it too. Thats one of the more interesting things about 30k, a lot of the armies can use all the same models, but the color schemes and compositions dictate which legion it is.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

So, what are the bets on price?
I'm going in at £60 for the starter set.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> So, what are the bets on price?
> I'm going in at £60 for the starter set.


I'll go with £80 for the starter........


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

£70 is ~$150 CAD, I'd expect it to be about there unless there's just a ton of models in it. Dark Vengeance is $130 and has snap together models and Shield of Baal Deathstorm was $150 with 'normal' models.

If this is indeed around the $150 mark I may just have a 30k army in the works! My biggest problem: what Chapter to do...

Rumoured to be in the box:

2x 10 man Tactical squads
Captain in Power Armour
Captain in Cataphractii Termiator Armour
Cataphractii Terminators
Veteran/Specialist squad

A healthy start to any collection of muhreenz!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just lifted this from my facebook wall.

Could be relevant, could be something entirely different.




> I had an interesting conversation with Games Workshop this morning. I'm one of a few Independents who are being offered a new product to trial that won't even be in their own branches. It will be announced on Saturday. I don't follow forums so you may all know about it already but if not...watch this space and look out for the full announcement on Saturday. I've been retailing Games Workshop products since 2003 and I've never known them give me something that will not be available in their branches. It may go into branches at some point, but for now their selected Independents are being used to see how it sells. Makes sense in lots of ways I guess?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That's some interesting stuff @Tawa! Though....do ya really think plastic 30k is something they wouldn't trust to just bang out in their own stores? I mean c'mon, plastic Heresy just gives me shivers. As with every Saturday I'll be checking the site for what's new.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You mad crazy fool! You're applying logic to a move by GW...... :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Just lifted this from my facebook wall.
> 
> Could be relevant, could be something entirely different.


If you ask me this sounds more likely to be the rumoured airbrush paint range that GW are planning on releasing.

It makes more sense to sell this to the independents since GW does not currently sell an airbrush for them to go with for now.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Could be  Guess we'll all find out in a few days either way :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe it's GW branded deodorant,
independents get a trial before it becomes compulsory for teenage boys to wear it, when they are in GW shops


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Citadel Air it is!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And there we have it


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Citadel Air it is!


Which i dont get to be honest. Why sell something when as it stands currently you dont sell the the means to use. Hell GW have long been the 'All you need is us' with their products, glue, hobby tools, pallettes etc, yes there are all sorts of alternatives but you still have the option to just use GW if you so wish. But also those that are using an airbrush -from online reading at least - use Valejo Model Air or other brands, now while yes an argument can be made that this is simply because GW didn't offer an Airbrush range, I dont see to many people just hoping over to Citidel Air just because its GW when they have whatever they will be using currently.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Maybe it's GW branded deodorant,
> independents get a trial before it becomes compulsory for teenage boys to wear it, when they are in GW shops


Oh man. Think of all the amazing product names... this could be its own product line with its own thread!

Scent of the Emperor
Wolf scout musk
Dark angels incense
Unguent of the machine god
Perfume of the possessed
Ultra odor-destroyer


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Oh man. Think of all the amazing product names... this could be its own product line with its own thread!
> 
> Scent of the Emperor
> Wolf scout musk
> ...


"chosen of Slaanesh"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> "chosen of Slaanesh"


Soporific musk


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Damp Warhound.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Damp Warhound.


Nurgle's chocolate plague scent.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Chocolate Disc Rider.....?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Damp Warhound.


I currently have that one lingering due to the dog loving the rain


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Soporific musk





Tawa said:


> Chocolate Disc Rider.....?


_Fleshless_

So...should I rename the thread?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> I currently have that one lingering due to the dog loving the rain


Mmmm, nice 




ntaw said:


> So...should I rename the thread?


"Bondage Game from GW".....? :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

> Horus Heresy: Battle for Ultramar Miniatures Contents:
> 44 miniaturesArtificier Armor Centurion
> Mk IV Maximus Marine Squad (x10)
> Mk IV Maximus Marine Squad (x10)
> ...


Well then. Contemptor? _Really_?


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I just have to put my two cents in. 

This is a very fun version. It looks absolutely amazing. The Alpha Legion models are absolutely beautiful. Especially with the cannon weapons.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

If that's accurate..... :shok:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain_Loken said:


> This is a very fun version. It looks absolutely amazing. The Alpha Legion models are absolutely beautiful. Especially with the cannon weapons.


If these rumours can be trusted, then this will actually be a separate game from Forgeworld's 30k available through Games Workshop with plastic Heresy models involved. At present, everything is saying that this will be some sort of space battle boarding action with Terminators attacking and Tactical squads defending. This talk of Contemptors is new and quite exciting for those of us who have always wanted to get into 30k but can't deal with the cost from FW or the sketchy-ness of imported Chinese rip-offs.

I do love me some Alpha Legion though. I wonder if this mini-game will allow for other Chapters to be subbed in without homebrew rules being generated.



Tawa said:


> If that's accurate.....:shok:


I don't have enough money saved up to spend on plastic for that to be accurate :laugh:


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Rumors? This has already been released.....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain_Loken said:


> Rumors? This has already been released.....


I think you're missing something my friend, otherwise post up some links from Games Workshop 'cuz we're not talking about anything that Forgeworld has put out.

EDIT: Here's some pictures of plastic Heresy-era stuff that hasn't been released that is rumoured to be a part of the contents of this potential mini-game.




























As well as a link (click the red text) detailing what rumormongers have come up with over at BoLS.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Interesting. I wonder how my friend got his army.... it's painted and everything.

Someone may be a tad behind.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

some cuties from the II Legion!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: and when he got them they were all pressed out on sprue in plastic like in those pictures, eh?

Troll another thread bud.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Troll? Are you serious? Google it. Do any kind of research. One website is not research.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> Troll? Are you serious? Google it. Do any kind of research. One website is not research.


Well if you did 'any kind of research' you would know that this thread is about a new boxed game, set in 30k with plastic HH models from the main studio at GW, not the existing Forgewold resin kits that have been out for years.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

:read:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain_Loken said:


> Troll? Are you serious? Google it. Do any kind of research. One website is not research.


:rofl:

On topic, here's some other info on potential box contents. Salt to taste (this works if you like salt by the truckload, otherwise I might just consider this wishlisting).



> Horus Heresy Starter Set
> 2 Identical “Generic Legion” Sides.
> EACH SIDE consists of:
> -20x Tactical Marines (2 Sprues, There are a handful of Tactical bits on the sprue for Sergeants & other specialists, but not entirely different specialist models.)
> ...


This being more toward actual 30k instead of a GW mini-game experience (thread name changed to be....more accessible?) is what makes me think it's not true. But hey...why is it called a rumour thread if it's about fact right?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

A bit of a roundup of rumours on this one (from three different sources):

Release Date:


> via anonymous sources on Faeit 212
> The new 30k game, it will be a game like Space Hulk, potentially limited run, will be released around Oct


Background:


> via Wintermute on Warseer
> As its called 'Horus Heresy: Battle for Ultramar' its unlikely its going to be a ship boarding game.
> 
> It is Ultramarines vs Word Barers.
> ...


Contents:


> via anonymous sources on Bols
> Horus Heresy: Battle for Ultramar Miniatures Contents:
> 44 miniaturesArtificier Armor Centurion
> Mk IV Maximus Marine Squad (x10)
> ...


Most Recent Addition:


> via anonymous sources on Faeit 212
> Horus Heresy board game is called Betrayal at Calth.
> Game board seems hex-based and the dice have custom symbols on them (still D6).


It's not the first time this has hit the old rumour mill, but it would sure be nice if it stuck this time and was a real release. Those pictures of plastic Heresy-era sprues are just so tasty...

**remember your salt, ladies and gents**


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

With yer daily salt dose via BoLS:



> Today we get a list of Horus Heresy products said to be in the initial product launch to shore up the Boxed Set. Here they are:
> 
> 
> This list has been collated together from multiple sources:
> ...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Where did you find that mate?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Post edited.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Should anyone not checking around like I am be interested:



> via Warseer’s grissom2006 9-18-2015
> 
> Regarding the Plastic Horus Heresy Boxed Set:
> 
> ...


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

This is something which really gets me going 

CtS


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

via BoLS and reposted by Natfka:



> via rumormeister Mikhael
> 
> “The Horus Heresy Boxed Game will arrive in Early November. Looks like a release (no pre order) on November 7th.”


ps. This is what I look like when sifting the internet for rumours:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Everything else seems to be rehashes of previous comments, but here are some nuggets:



> Sources in the retail industry tell BoLS:
> 
> The New Horus Heresy product rollout window is imminent.
> Retailers are now receiving product info from GW on the initial boxed product:
> ...





> via anonymous sources on Faeit 212
> But my sources told me I should save the same amount of money as for a limited edition codex for Nov.7th "because you will want that pre-order... to be fair, all of us will want that pre-order!" they could neither confirm "(;" nor deny that it was Horus Heresy. But whatever it is, something big is going to drop Nov.7, any staff member could tell you that, as it is a "all hands on deck date".


It's not far that the actual release date is my anniversary with the girlfriend :laugh: Sadly I'll be waiting for the dust to settle before I'm able to jump in on the plastic Heresy from GW bandwagon....IF that's what is truly going to be released in November.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Clicky.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Pre-order on the 7th with release on the 14th? Is this puppy going to be limited edition?

CtS


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well we got a promo video from GW Youtube!

Date (nov 7th) and title (Horus Heresy Battle of Calth) confirmed! :grin:






Also can't we embed youtube on heresy online or am I just stupid? (I'm stupid, thanks @Khorne's Fist) 

Edit: Argh @Asamodai beat me to it, didn't see your post on the last page!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, @Matcap. I've committed to buying a load of 2nd Ed Bloodbowl players this month, so I'm stretched and keen to know if I NEED to buy this on the 7th to get a copy or if I can wait for a few weeks!

I'm very excited :grin:

CtS


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Matcap said:


> Also can't we embed youtube on heresy online or am I just stupid?


Try removing the s from the "https" at the start of the url.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I had a good feeling about this. Glad to see it's at least partially true! 

Can't wait for content spoilers past what we know to be plastic already.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm just hoping this ain't limited since I know the odds of my getting one will be slim. Really want it so I can start my 30k Thousand Sons to take my 30k armies to three


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

I just hope that Word Bearers minis won't be limited to conventional ones


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loli said:


> I'm just hoping this ain't limited since I know the odds of my getting one will be slim.


GW likes money, I seriously doubt this will be a limited release given the success of 30k for FW.



alt-f4 said:


> I just hope that Word Bearers minis won't be limited to conventional ones


If we can assume that the spoiler pics of models that I posed what seems like months ago now are indeed part of this release then it looks like all models will be devoid of Legion specific markings.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> GW likes money, I seriously doubt this will be a limited release given the success of 30k for FW..


So cynical  GW dint love money they feed on it and love it and we are all just plankton


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I'm just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here:


Well, if there were any doubts still remaining......... :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Alright kiddies, check it out (as usual, salty-salt salt):



> via krazynadechukr
> BTW, my source "confirmed" it will be $149.99 USD (he is so certain he said if it is more, he will pay the difference for me. I have witnesses to his saying that, and I am holding him to it.)





> via judgedoug
> From my source: This is a big release. GW reps are getting two days of training on the product line and rules, as they did with Age of Sigmar.
> 
> My opinion: This implies it will be the launch of a whole separate product line, and not just an accessory to 40k.





> via anonymous sources on Faeit 212
> Regarding the Horus Heresy boxed game
> - it will be a limited release "similar to Space Hulk";
> - it will be a board game and not a 'standard' miniatures game;
> - there will not be any rules for Xenos factions included.





> via a Reader on Faeit 212
> I just came out of my GW store (from buying the codex tau) because the big shipment came today..... and ..... surprise !!!
> they just receive the "black box"!!! looks incredible !
> a Contemptor inside!


I would actually be disappointed if this is a board game that doesn't recreate Zone Mortalis somehow. I'd be good if it wasn't a board game. If it comes with a cardboard fold-out like the Assassinorum game....sadness.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

mmmmmm........ (via BoLS)





































p-p-p-plastic Contemptor. Shitty looking leg pose but what else is knew with GW poses? Plastic is easy to cut!

....not sure I want to see where the game is going.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anticipation levels in my hobby pants are at critical levels!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, you would think GW would learn to start putting a bit of movement into the legs of their stompy robots/walkers......


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm seeing a multi melta and ass cannon on that contemptor sprue, which is great news. I might just pick that up off a bits site.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

*30k box set query*

Hi - I hope this isn't too silly a question as I know nothing about 30k I was wondering would it be ok to buy one of these sets and use the space marine models with my ultramarines and dark angels either as a complete 10 man tactical squad or making up part of a 10 man squad? Can I use the other models also for 40k? Thanks in advance


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So by the 41st Millenia most of the patterns of armour that existed during the heresy are relics/few and far between. Equally, Contemptor Dreadnoughts are rare and Cataphractii terminator armour has been replaced by Indominus pattern armour and the Crux Terminus has been added.

However, pretty much all these differences are aesthetic in nature. The Contemptor dread has its own set of rules that are different from your usual box dreads, but the MKIV marines and the terminators fit into standard 40k no bother. The only caution I would have is that the terminators probably come with power weapons not power fists, since in 30k power fists on terminators is an upgrade not standard. But I would be surprised if they didn't include the option for you to give them power fists.

Alternatively, just play 30k because it's awesome and now cheaper! Hopefully that answers you question.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Deus Mortis that answers my question completely - if I get the new set probably best to keep it separate 30k as you said most if not all of the figures armour will have been replaced - thanks for all the background info and advice.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Boring contemptor is boring.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Such negativity! All the talent on this site, cant wait to see what people do with their contemptor when they pick up a copyof this game. Lets be honest, here did you expect a juggling contemptor and termies on unicycles


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Lets be honest, here did you expect a juggling contemptor and termies on unicycles


You mean you didn't.....?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> You mean you didn't.....?


I wanted the contemptor on a mini unicycle......sob!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That doesn't look like it includes an awful lot of models, which is kinda worrying.

The bit that's not worrying is how good those models look.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> That doesn't look like it includes an awful lot of models, which is kinda worrying.


There is at least two HQs, one Contemptor, 5 Terminators, and 20 Tactical marines based on the pictures that we have seen to date.

That isn't enough for you? :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The bits I've seen look more like 10 Tacticals, 5 Terminators and a Contemptor but obviously I'm a little behind on the rumours


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Count closely the number of red/blue models you see in those terrible pictures back a page. 10 on each side fer sure, I'm pretty sure it's going to be:

HQ
Tactical squad
Contemptor

vs.

HQ
Tactical squad
Terminators

EDIT: marvel at my Paint skills. This is pretty much the entire back of the box, heck there might even be more than 20 Tactical marines:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

So just the one Contemptors then. Oh well was hoping for two.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any clue as to how much the box will be? 
I'm hoping it'll be around the £70-90 mark, but fear for the worst  :L


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Rumour mill has the price at £95


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

So here are some better pics I've seen...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

And supposedly what's in the box....
View attachment 959970834

Enjoy!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, interesting. Steeper end if it is indeed a new starter set, which I hope it is. 
Mind you we still don't know the full contents, it could have lots of books stuff.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Charandris said:


> ... if it is indeed a new starter set, which I hope it is.


Doesn't look like it would be to be honest.
It looks an awful lot like the stand-alone board game it was advertised to be. 
Given the interchangeable gaming board and the special dice and command cards pictured above.
Maybe, just maybe, it could serve as an introductory game of sorts to the FW Horus Heresy line, but I doubt even that. Personally, I'm of the opinion the whole box is just there to sell more plastic crack. GW themselves have stated on numerous occasions they're a miniature company first and foremost. That, as well as the last ... _'rules'_ releases (recent codices and the disastrous AoS) we have seen don't hind in a direction that makes me expect much from this game (except for cheap plastics to lure more people into FW products) in terms of a gaming experience.

If GW ever decides to change 40k into _'Age of the Emprah' _or something along those lines (which then would be a new starter box eventually), they might lose even the better part of their 40k customers. Lots of people turned their backs on them for the joke that is _AoS_ already. 





> Mind you we still don't know the full contents, it could have lots of books stuff.


We don't ? :crazy:
Actually, the contents of the box were listed just one post above yours, indicating a single 48-page book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Whether or not you want to play the actual game, getting a contemptor, three tactical squads, a squad of termies and two HQ minis that would be indistinguishable from their resin FW cousins when painted is gonna be a great value way to start a new army, be it 30k or 40k. To buy two SM HQs these days it'll cost €50 alone.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Whether or not you want to play the actual game, getting a contemptor, three tactical squads, a squad of termies and two HQ minis that would be indistinguishable from their resin FW cousins when painted is gonna be a great value way to start a new army, be it 30k or 40k. To buy two SM HQs these days it'll cost €50 alone.


I may even be tempted if I get a chunk of work done over the winter


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Sworn Radical said:


> Charandris said:
> 
> 
> > ... if it is indeed a new starter set, which I hope it is.
> ...


I apologise for the seeming misplacement of my post, if sent it before realising there was another page of info/pics.
I tried to edit this in but couldn't, but yes j now see more clearly what the box is about


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

An image of the transfer sheets popped up on my FB.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Woo 30 marines! This, by itself, is at least a 1k game-legal army. Loving all the models, and it looks like everything has some decent weapons options to boot! I deem this release quite functional at this juncture....nice to see that there's transfers enough to make the entire kit one way or the other for UM/WB.

I've been questing for more pictures to share with you, Heresy. This is what I have found:







































> From the pictures of the power armor sprues it looks like each squad of ten will get the following upgrades (not to mention tons of extra pack, and 15 different head options)
> 
> Melta
> Flamer (mk1)
> ...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This looks REALLY cool, I am pretty intreagued now.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to have to be won over by the game aspect of this box, but I'm so friggin' stoked for this to be a thing that I'd still love to buy it as a 30k starter set (Alpha Legion here I come!!) BUT these are detailed and gloriously packed sprues. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw more than just this boxed game from GW in the 30k line: other major battles expanding on this game's rules as expansions and individual boxed kits to expand your collections as said expansions are released. GW might be late to the money party FW is having, but hey. Better late than never, right??


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we saw more than just this boxed game from GW in the 30k line: other major battles expanding on this game's rules as expansions and individual boxed kits to expand your collections as said expansions are released.


This would be great, especially if they contained different mks of armour. Something like all the troops in mk 3 armour, a squad of jet bikes and that other mk of termie armour. If you had a box of each you'd have a huge and nicely varied force for a comparatively small outlay.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is an excellent box set mini wise, split the cost and the minis with a mate if you just want to add to your force, personally I'm gonna sit it out, I'd be all over it like a tramp eating chips if it was mk6!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Those cataphracti might just have pulled me over the line... Not the biggest fan of MK IV but the amount of gubbins on these sprues is briliant! Now to decide which legion....


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

Matcap said:


> Those cataphracti might just have pulled me over the line... Not the biggest fan of MK IV but the amount of gubbins on these sprues is briliant! *Now to decide which legion*....


Thats the hardest part by far! All of the legions have such cool and interesting rules that its hard to figure out which to play. Also, there is so much good fluff from the books that its hard to make a decision based on that too.

I play a CSM/KDK 40k army, so i kind of want to run a loyalist army in 30k...something like Imperial Fists or a loyalist band of Sons of Horus in their Luna Wolves colors...but i love the death guard colors, models, and rules. I love the Iron Warriors, World Eaters, and 1k Sons from a fluff standpoint. SO HARD TO DECIDE

The only thing holding me back right now is the mark of armor in the box. Mk IV doesn't scream heresy era to me. If these had been Mk III I would have been in 100%.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

if I buy it I will probably paint it all in Imperial fist colours XD


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> This is an excellent box set mini wise, split the cost and the minis with a mate if you just want to add to your force, personally I'm gonna sit it out, I'd be all over it like a tramp eating chips if it was mk6!


You are so eliquaint with your phrases :so_happy:
I am in agreement with you but looking at the marines to be almost multi-part, I can see me investing in the RG upgrade sprues from FW to add to these giving me the 30K beakies


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

Ya, grabbing this box and even just the legion shoulder pads from FW would make the minis pop much more. Spend a little more for the FW legion heads and off you go.


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

It was about time to make up some pretty transfers for the Word Bearers. These look amazing !

The game will have its own rules, then ? Do you think they are related to/inspired by FW 30K rules ?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be picking this up purely for me. I'll leave the Tacticals until FW release the Thousand Sons upgrades but I'll happily add the rest to my IHs.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Currently undecided I must admit - I find the models quite static and boring. I am going for wardbearers but simply adding symbols to their shoulder is not enough for me. I want the chest pieces and special helmets - The works!

Maybe I'll pick it up and use the legs and arms, and replace the shoulder, helmet and chest.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> Currently undecided I must admit - I find the models quite static and boring.


Huh? I get it when it comes to the Contemptor I guess, but we have multi-part plastic stuff for everything here and not the snap together stuff we've seen in other sets (HQs look a little static, but then when aren't they from GW). MkIV isn't my favourite but if the models look boring I'd wager that it's because they weren't assembled with the love and care that a hobbyist would show the poses.



Nordicus said:


> Maybe I'll pick it up and use the legs and arms, and replace the shoulder, helmet and chest.


I would/want to/will definitely bling the models up with some FW accessories, but even just using what you've listed here will still be cheaper than anything else barring imported knockoffs. Just think about what eBay is gunna look like after this glorious set is released!

EDIT: found a pic of the WB Commander










EXTRA EDIT: found a pic of the assembled Contemptor. Totes want two of these so I can chop my way to a dual assault cannon and dual power fist beast...but yeah. Them knees are getting cut all to hell and repositioned.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Squint like you mean it (as I was posting this I found bigger better pictures, so no more squinting really)!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Box art is a bit pants. Considering how far we've come and the amount of great WH40k art we've seen, the box looks like it was designed back in the 2nd edition era.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Box art is a bit pants. Considering how far we've come and the amount of great WH40k art we've seen, the box looks like it was designed back in the 2nd edition era.


A lot of the Horus Heresy design language has essentially been modernizing the look of the classic RT and 2nd Edition models. The Contemptor is based on the original Space Marine Dreadnought, for example, and the weapons the Marines themselves have are meant to look like the classic weapons from the late 80's-- like the shoulder-mounted heavy weapons and the thinner, more battle rifle-esque look for the boltguns.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> A lot of the Horus Heresy design language has essentially been modernizing the look of the classic RT and 2nd Edition models. The Contemptor is based on the original Space Marine Dreadnought, for example, and the weapons the Marines themselves have are meant to look like the classic weapons from the late 80's-- like the shoulder-mounted heavy weapons and the thinner, more battle rifle-esque look for the boltguns.


Yeah I remember playing Chaos Gate when I was little where those were the weapons for the present day Space Marines, and not only the Horus Heresy-time-era.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

Liking the look of the new models from all the photos being posted - as there are 3 tactical squads in the set I was thinking of the following:-


leaving one set as standard ultramarines, 
converting one set with Forge World Ultramarines Invictarii Heads & Torsos and maybe some robes to be "veterans", 
possibly converting one set using Forge World Dark Angels Legion Torsos & heads Upgrade Sets.
 Would it be ok to use the GW Ultramarines & Dark Angels Upgrade Packs for shoulder pads etc.?

I'll wait and see what weapons options are included in the set but is there any Forge World weapons sets anyone would recommend or would I need to make up some separate "heavy weapons" squads?

If I keep these as 30k models it would also give me a reason to be able to get a Legion Scimitar Pattern Jetbike and Legion MKIV Outrider Squadron which I have always liked.

Sorry for so many questions and if any of my ideas are wrong as I have not looked at any 30k options before seeing this new set.
Any further advice or suggestions would be much appreciated - thanks in advance.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This has been confirmed at $180 CAD. Posting pics from my phone is a pain, trust me/google it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Found these bundles on FW.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, those prices just turned me right back off. If I get into 30k through this I'll be working my GS skills like never before...forget almost tripling the investment just for shoulder pads, helmets, and bolter-blocked chest pieces :laugh:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, that's not unexpected. But still, that's a lot of moolah for what you're getting.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

3 copies of BaC? :crazy:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ordered my HHBC box today but I have no intention of keeping it. I plan on being one of those jerks that sells it around Christmas for $300 to someone that desperately wants it. To me the models don't look that much better than the current and they don't look like the old metal ones really which is what I was hoping for. The terminators look great but the rest is MEH to me and I don't have an interest in the game. I hope it takes off and some buys my box for a lot of money come Christmas time.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> Ordered my HHBC box today but I have no intention of keeping it. I plan on being one of those jerks that sells it around Christmas for $300 to someone that desperately wants it. To me the models don't look that much better than the current and they don't look like the old metal ones really which is what I was hoping for. The terminators look great but the rest is MEH to me and I don't have an interest in the game. I hope it takes off and some buys my box for a lot of money come Christmas time.


I haven't seen any indications of it being limited edition, have I missed something?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Haskanael said:


> I haven't seen any indications of it being limited edition, have I missed something?


No they are only doing a limited run from now till Christmas and then going to do more in 2016 just trying to cash in on the people that gotta have it right NOW!! is all.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> No they are only doing a limited run from now till Christmas and then going to do more in 2016 just trying to cash in on the people that gotta have it right NOW!! is all.


aah I see. well, Good luck ser k:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

EBay is likely the only place I will be nabbing up these plastics if I get them, though that depends heavily on the price. The game looks pretty uninteresting to me. Even then I still might just keep playing 40k until this actually breaks open and GW has a 30k line.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

They look good to me. Honestly, I like the plastic over the resin. I've found it's easier to construct and kitbash the plastic ones over the resin. Even washing the stuff good it takes forever for the glue to set on those things. As well, as so many more flash lines on the models.
I'm going back and forth on these. If I got it, it would be to make all the models 30k Word Bearers. Don't know about the rules of the game but I like the models.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

If it's not a (permanently) limited run - and if I manage to find my Chaos Mojo again - I'll definitely get one to boost the strength of my Apostles


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Was interested to note that the header of the email announcing this was "New plastic Space Marines!", not "New HH boxed game!"

I did have a look at the contents in GW today, and I have to say I was seriously impressed with everything in it, including the contemptor. Just don't think I'll ever be impressed enough with anything from GW to throw €125 at it though.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't preorder a copy in the end. I realised I would just be buying it just because its the new thing. My Iron Hands are made up of MkIII and MKII, MKIV just doesnt fit to me since its a little too different, I've thought about using the plastics as support squads but im not sure. I don't use Termies - though those plastic ones are gorgeous -, got enough Contemptors which im going to magnetise, and the HQ options I dont care for.

Ill pick up the box set in a few weeks, but ill just store it for about 6 months. Then maybe resell it. The point of this set is to give people a reasonable price point to get into 30k pure and simple, the 'game' is nothing more than window dressing. You can't argue with £95 for something which costs £141 for the models from FW and thats without the weapons you would have to buy to acompany the resin easily taking it to over £150, if you already have the basis of a Legion its largely useless, but for new starters its great. Plus you dont need to buy the FW bundles, just pick up the game and shoulder pads, dont need heads or torsos, keeps it simple and rather cheap. and use the rest to bulk up your FW order with a few more models and qualify for the free express shipping.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It saddens me to see people (not just here, mind you) wanting to buy this just for resale. I seriously doubt it's going to be discontinued or limited in any way other than GW can only make so many of them at a time and lots of people will want it. Honestly how much money does one think will come from this plan? What will happen if GW figured out how to keep this in stock, not to mention a ton of LGS's offering it for ~20% less anyway or eBay retailers parsing out the contents forcing you to do the same (leaving you with a board game no one seems to care about)?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> It saddens me to see people (not just here, mind you) wanting to buy this just for resale. I seriously doubt it's going to be discontinued or limited in any way other than GW can only make so many of them at a time and lots of people will want it. Honestly how much money does one think will come from this plan? What will happen if GW figured out how to keep this in stock, not to mention a ton of LGS's offering it for ~20% less anyway or eBay retailers parsing out the contents forcing you to do the same (leaving you with a board game no one seems to care about)?


just means there is a lot of asses going to be stuck with a bunch of products and will be forced to sell it at a loss


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Got two of them on pre-order, and with Curze that's exactly how much I got for my early Christmas bonus. Should get it built and hopefully undercoated by next payday, when I can pick up the two relevant 30k rulebooks and Sevatar.

Hyped for playing some 30k.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> It saddens me to see people (not just here, mind you) wanting to buy this just for resale. I seriously doubt it's going to be discontinued or limited in any way other than GW can only make so many of them at a time and lots of people will want it. Honestly how much money does one think will come from this plan? What will happen if GW figured out how to keep this in stock, not to mention a ton of LGS's offering it for ~20% less anyway or eBay retailers parsing out the contents forcing you to do the same (leaving you with a board game no one seems to care about)?


I just think it varies, personally I think the box is stupidly good value to get started into the Heresy, hell my local GW has been opposed to FW, especially Heresy armies - which screws me over since aside from my Sisters, 30k is all I have - but are using the game to kick off Heresy with the hope of starting a campaign early next year. But between my IHs and Mechanicum I have two armies already which im slowly adding to each time I book a week off work. The only other army I fancy is Thousand Sons, so when I pick up the HH box I hope to someday use the plastic towards that -minus the Contemptor-, but there is only so long I fancy waiting. I will be buying it at somepoint with the full intention of starting Thousand Sons, but depending how long FW take to getting around to Prospero, I'd rather sell it so it goes to someone who will use it.

And while yes it is sad, you can't deny the value of that box, and it is common for GW to make limited boxes, now with the hype of 30k and the barrier of resin prices, if and when the box goes away the value of the boxes will jump. Yes it's sad some people are buying simply to resell, but the whole concept isn't unique to GW, happens in anything that has the potential to be a limited run. The weird thing is though that it's not really limited, since the resin will still be there. Still people will do what they will.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Limited".
Probably the same way Space Hulk was


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Just thought I'd share this. 
http://www.snmstuff.co.uk/horus-heresy-betrayal-at-calth/
£76 inc free shipping to mainland uk.
I spoke to the shop owner and he said that according to the Rep there isn't any intention to run this as a limited release and that he is still able to order additional copies on top of their main orders.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I haven't found anything that points to thing being a limited release @Tawa. Least of all on the GW site. Why do you think it will be limited?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I haven't found anything that points to thing being a limited release @Tawa. Least of all on the GW site. Why do you think it will be limited?


I think most assume its going to be limited because thats how GW seem to run there boxed games lately, they release them for varying lengths of time then they go away. So people are naturally assuming that BaC is also limited.

I personaly hope its not limited because its a really nice way to start a force, 1 box puts you in the right direction, 2 gets you well on the way and gives you a usable force and a good points level.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I haven't found anything that points to thing being a limited release @Tawa. Least of all on the GW site. Why do you think it will be limited?


Because I have little trust and even less faith in GW 



Loli said:


> I think most assume its going to be limited because thats how GW seem to run there boxed games lately, they release them for varying lengths of time then they go away. So people are naturally assuming that BaC is also limited.


This too :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, if it's limited their 'boxed game' category will be pretty lame.

It's pretty lame now actually. 

Anyone else checked put gameplay stuff and noticed the similarity between BaC's hit/crit/shield reality and X-Wing's hit/crit/evade setup? I'd be posting stuff up like a madman because there's no lack of content to share, but I'm stuck dans mon phone on vacation and links and such annoy me without my PC.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

ntaw said:


> It saddens me to see people (not just here, mind you) wanting to buy this just for resale. I seriously doubt it's going to be discontinued or limited in any way other than GW can only make so many of them at a time and lots of people will want it. Honestly how much money does one think will come from this plan? What will happen if GW figured out how to keep this in stock, not to mention a ton of LGS's offering it for ~20% less anyway or eBay retailers parsing out the contents forcing you to do the same (leaving you with a board game no one seems to care about)?


Well I can only speak from my situation as to why I do it. For me buying and selling 40k stuff is hopefully going to become a full time business. And right now business is good, I have been doing this for several months now and I have either doubled or some months tripled what I make at my regular job. And with 7 people living in my house I need the extra cash.

But back to the topic I have a simple formula if I buy something I have to sell it for double or close to double what I paid. I got through a store my box preordered for $125 US dollars plus a free bag of swag. So I only need to sell the box for $255 US to make up my money. GW is preordering them for $265 US. So already I am cheaper and I make a profit. Now it is close to the holiday's and GW is not going release any till after Christmas. Are people going to go crazy stupid and throw lots of cash to get what they want? OF course they are. Just look at the BB-8 toy from Star Wars. Sells for $80 US dollars people were asking and getting $300 US dollars for one. So I plan on putting mine on Ebay or other sites around December and asking $300 I should get it as people will want it for Christmas. 
It is a risk but any business venture is but I paid so low for my box I can go super low if I have to or I can break up the pieces of the box and I'll make my money back. I think this box set is GW testing the waters of 30K this will hopefully lead to armies being formed but I think they want to see if there is a market for 30K. I hope there is but as sad as it is this is business and the goal is to make money. Right now buying and selling 40k miniatures is feeding my family and paying my bills.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

This box set is only $150 US, not $265...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Just thought I'd share this.
> http://www.snmstuff.co.uk/horus-heresy-betrayal-at-calth/
> £76 inc free shipping to mainland uk.
> 
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

@morfangdakka, the box is $180 CAD potentially going up to $220 CAD after preorders based on this picture:










Maybe I grew up with a bit too much punk rock but I simply can't get behind that level of (attempted) profiteering. I feel for you on having to support family since I am in a similar situation looking for ways to make extra cash, but damn. You're just straight planning on ripping some poor sap off.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

GuiltySparc said:


> This box set is only $150 US, not $265...


Well I feel foolish I didn't realize my computer had my on the Australian GW website not the US one. Well I'll still take the gamble that I will make my money on it.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

morfangdakka said:


> Well I feel foolish I didn't realize my computer had my on the Australian GW website not the US one. Well I'll still take the gamble that I will make my money on it.


I honestly don't understand how our southern hemi bros play this game...the Australian prices are off the chain.

With that said, if you can get it for $135 from your FLGS thats still a great deal...especially if the weird white dwarf leak is correct about the price going up to $185ish in the future.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

GuiltySparc said:


> I honestly don't understand how our southern hemi bros play this game...the Australian prices are off the chain.
> 
> With that said, if you can get it for $135 from your FLGS thats still a great deal...especially if the weird white dwarf leak is correct about the price going up to $185ish in the future.


I'm hoping they don't do something that assinine, but then again GW.

So, I caved and ordered my copy for this. I'm undecided as to whether I'm keeping it or sell it around Christmas for some extra present money. If I do keep it then I'm making the whole set into one Legion, just have to decide which Legion. :scratchhead:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The price is not going up. Apparently that was printed before they decided to lower the price, though time will tell.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought myself my box today. I think I'm gonna do a Shadow Crusade mixture of Word Bearers and World Eaters as I already have Angron.  Perhaps I can get Lorgar in the future when they update him with a better looking model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

no point hanging on to them chaps , they are not limited, get them built and enjoy the minis, excellent quality and value for money.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

Does the Betrayal At Calth box come complete with details of weapon options and points cost for the tactical squad and terminators for using in 30k (similar to what is found in a 40k codex)? If not where would I find these is there more than one book I would need from Forge World? Thanks in advance


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

No they don't have the 30k rules. Depending on the legion you'll need:

- Legiones Astartes Crusade Army List (for all Legions)

- Legiones Astartes Isstvan Campaign Legions (For Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Death Guard, Emperor's Children, Night Lords, Salamanders, Iron Hands, Iron Warriors, Raven Guard, Alpha Legion and Imperial Fists)

- Book 5: Tempest (For Ultramarines and Word Bearers)

For Dark Angels, Blood Angels and White Scars you'll have to wait until around February next year when Book 6 is released. For Space Wolves and Thousand Sons, you'll have to suck a lemon until Book ?: Prospero appears.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Deus Mortis,

I have 40k Ultramarines and Dark Angels so does the "Legiones Astartes Crusade Army List (for all Legions)" include Ultramarines and Dark Angels? 

Or do I need to get Book 5: Tempest for Ultramarines & book 6 for the Dark Angels?

I could always use the figures to boost my 40k armies instead.


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

Is the 30K Forge World Horus Heresy game supposed to be played with the 6th edition of W40K, or is it fully compatible with the 7th ?

It seems that scoring units are less frequent than in the 7th (and that "Objective secured" does not exist, for instance).

On the opposite, Malefic Daemonology appears in "Book 5 : Tempest" (for Zardu Layak), but is only cited there. I suppose that it means that he is the only character allowed to summon daemons in the whole game (even Diabolists with Burning Lore are limited to Biomancy and Telepathy) ?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The Legiones Astartes Crusade Army List includes all the generic units any legion can take. Tempest has the special units, special rules and special wargear for the Ultramarines and Book 6 will have at least the special rules for the Dark Angels although at this stage it's not clear whether it will have the units or wargear unique to the Dark Angels.

The Horus Heresy books are full compatible with 7th Ed, however there are a few alterations made for games set in the Age of Darkness. You are correct that Objective Secured doesn't exist, only troops and units with Implacable Advance (HH unique special rule) count as scoring. Unbound doesn't exist, and there are 3 'standard' FOC you can use (although I forget the exact layout of all of them and I don't have the books in front of me at the moment).

As for Malefic Daemonology, I believe that Tempest says that all Word Bearer psykers have access to Daemonology. However, I'm not 100% certain about that so I will check my copy of Tempest when I get home.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

As Deus Mortis has said. To rephrase it, you need the Legiones Astartes Crusade Army List, no matter what Legion you run. That has the rules for Praetors, Tactical Squads, Contemptors, Support Squads; everything that isn't a unique Legion unit. After that, you'll want one other book for your Legion's rules; Isstvan Campaign Legions for a codification of all the Legion rules so far other than Ultramarines and Word Bearers, which are in Book 5: Tempest (I think Word Bearers did have rules in one of the previous books, primarily for their non-Chaotic units such as the Ashen Circle, but were updated, expanded and codified in Tempest).

I've been building what I can from my kits (still waiting for my upgrade packs, so a bunch of Marines are hanging around without pauldrons, heads or weapons) and the kit is _beautiful_. Extremely nice plastics.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks again Deus Mortis & MidnightSun,

I understand now what I would need to get - I'll maybe try the Legiones Astartes Crusade Army List first as it is a lot less expensive than Book 5 as I am still not certain whether to go down the 30k route yet or whether to use these figures for my 40k ultramarines.

I was thinking of getting the Forge World Ultramarines Invictarii Heads & Torsos upgrade set to convert one tactical squad - anyone else doing this or any other ideas on modifying?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

I would save the money on torsos since they are obscured by bolters and go with heads and shoulders. Maybe one box of torsos for any guys who aren't obscured but not the whole lot of them. Heads and shoulders are the way to go imo.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I've bought 60 MkIV pauldrons, because applying Legion transfers to 60 suits of power armour is not something I'm willing to do (doing both pauldrons on my Ultramarines was bad enough, and their symbol is probably the easiest to apply since it has a really convenient place to put a relief cut down the middle; Tactical arrows, not so bad, but I'm going to get sculpted shoulderpads for my Marine armies from here on out), and then 30 Terror Squad heads to designate my, well, Terror Squads (Night Lords veteran unit). I also picked up one of the torso sets (5 Terror Squad torsos) for use on my Sergeants (3 Terror Squads, 2 Tactical Squads) since they'll be in more open poses, what with having Chainglaives.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

My policy is that the standard yahoos get some form of legion iconography, be it sculpted shoulder pads, decals or etched brass. Then the power armoured veterans and sergeants get the full works, legion shoulder, torso and head. That just distinguishes them a bit more.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks again Deus Mortis, MidnightSun & GuiltySparc for your advice


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> My policy is that the standard yahoos get some form of legion iconography, be it sculpted shoulder pads, decals or etched brass. Then the power armoured veterans and sergeants get the full works, legion shoulder, torso and head. That just distinguishes them a bit more.


This. 

It keeps having a Legion sort of cheap by not having every marine and his familiar be decked out in upgrade kits. Chapter Shoulder on all my marines for one shoulder. Veterans, Command Squad and Sergeants get the full shebang; heads, shoulders, tor so's, tor so's. Sprinkle the odd head and Torso along the basic rank and file. Keeps it cheap, even in an infanty heavy army at most you would need is two sets of head and Torso upgrades, 1 works just fine and goes far.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

Loli said:


> This.
> 
> It keeps having a Legion sort of cheap by not having every marine and his familiar be decked out in upgrade kits. Chapter Shoulder on all my marines for one shoulder. Veterans, Command Squad and Sergeants get the full shebang; heads, shoulders, tor so's, tor so's. Sprinkle the odd head and Torso along the basic rank and file. Keeps it cheap, even in an infanty heavy army at most you would need is two sets of head and Torso upgrades, 1 works just fine and goes far.


The one shoulder per rank and file dude is a great idea.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

I got my Betrayal at Calth set in the post yesterday and was trying to figure out what to do with my 3 tactical squads - I had hoped to use at least 1 that could be used as well for 40k.

I am trying to see what extras I would need to get from Forge World I have been doing some background reading on the web to see what the different squads can be equipped with:-

Legion Tactical Squad: 10-20 marines, can't take special or heavy weapons (could have 2 extra models to be used for 40k with special weapons missile launcher & flamer?) Nothing needed from FW

Legion Tactical Support Squad: actual source of special weapons. 5-10 marines, and all of them have flamers that can be swapped for other special weapons, I like the look of FW Rotor Cannons & Auto cannons.

Veteran Tactical Squad: Not as good as their 40k Stern guard equivalents. Up to 10 strong only, organised the same as post heresy Tactical squads with two weapons, Special or Heavy. Use the FW Ultramarines Invictarii Heads Upgrade Set and either the FW Ultramarines Legion MKIV Shoulder Pads or the shoulder pads in the GW Ultramarines Upgrade pack which I already have.
Can veterans be fitted with robes or capes?

Get The Horus Heresy Legiones Astartes: Crusade Army List

Legion Recon Squad: Power Armoured Scouts - I was thinking of using my Anvil Industries Black Ops Sniper Recon Team in the mean time.

Can Ultramarines use the following:-


Legion Scimitar Pattern Jetbike Squadron, 
Legion MKIV Outrider Squadron, 
Leviathan Dreadnought.
 Sorry for so many questions I will have to read up more on 30k I don't want to be buying the wrong items before I would get some of the more expensive FW books - thanks in advance.


----------

